# MP3 Speaker box setup



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys so the last few days ive been brain storming and i wanted to make a example of to how my box is gonna look when im done with it seeing how i have to make a spot for the radiator thats what the blue slant .

Going to Use Plexi-Glass were the blue slant is with Blue LEDS under it . 
4-6.5" Speaker 2 front 2 in the rear 
2-6x9" Speakers 1 on each side 
200W marine amp or something of equal
and MP3 Player 

What do yall think ?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it going to be loud!!!! only thing I might would do is see if I could slant the whole front and still be able to fit all the speakers.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried that look and didnt care for it to much . I want it to be loud so i can hear it over my exhaust . lmao . I personally like the boxy square look . its a IMO Preference right


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

very true as long as you like it who cares what any body else says!!!!:nutkick:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I love it i made a cardboard replica of it . lmao . Im looking for a Small amp anyone know were to get one at .


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Try this site, 

http://fcsurplus.ca/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=64&cat=Related+Products

and if it works for ya, thank DaBrute, I believe he found it, the 240w super blue fits into 6" pipe for the audio tube according too the dimensions, maybe a little trimming, but would fit in your setup quite easily by the look of it


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

and someone let me know if I am breaking any rules by putting that link up, just trying too help a fellow MIMB member out, but if its a no no, I will knock er down ASAP


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I like the Green lights but id put blue .. lol . and i dont like the Size of that box. Its a good idea but i would like to see over mine . lol .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I like the pyrimad amp but umm i dont wanna pay shipping all the way from canada it would cost me a arm and a leg


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

check with one of our sponsors either *Intynse Offroad Sounds or **Twisted Custom Powersports *they should be able to hook you up with something
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=57


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i live close to both of them so ill give them a call .


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

and just to add...the slant for the radiator..it is going to have to stand off of the speaker box quite a bit to allow enough air to pass thru it...other than that..looks loud and keep us updated:rockn:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

chrish051873 said:


> and just to add...the slant for the radiator..it is going to have to stand off of the speaker box quite a bit to allow enough air to pass thru it...other than that..looks loud and keep us updated:rockn:



Its going to have a stand that will be 7-8 inches off the box so it allows air to go through . Ill do a little edit on the pic and show yall the finished product . 

Intense What kind of amp yall got that aint gonna take an arm and a leg ? Ill prob end up running a 400 watt amp to be honest . Just needs to be slim .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Here as promised . The Platform look thats without the rad on it .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I made a back view .. what yall think ?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ormud pm bout amp


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent Harmon


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool looking box! Should be able to hear it ok.....just dont make the fish deaf when your in the deep holes!:haha:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ill try too but if there in my way to bad . lmao .. j/k .. it is going to be powered by 2 500 watt amps one for each side


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Already ordered amp Im going to be purchasing Rhino brand axles from you . for the 149 a pop . so whats my total going to be after tax ill be picking them up ..


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

u got those amps n yet


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Working on it . PM ME


----------

